# I'm Growing And So Are My Ears



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll be 4 months old this coming Saturday! Halfway done my puppy classes, but I like to lay with mom on her bed in the morning!


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow! Them are some big ears, lol! What a stunning pup!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

5stargerman said:


> Wow! Them are some big ears, lol! What a stunning pup!


Thanks  He's going to be a handsome boy I think.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup! He's got a set of ears!


----------



## tripleoption (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, those look like radars on top of his head. Great looking pup! :toasting:


----------



## ruger123 (Feb 24, 2016)

So cute!!!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

All the better to hear you with! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

He's so handsome! That head will grow into those magnificent ears!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone! the vet feels he'll be possibly over a hundred pounds full grown because he's very large for his age. He's already double in size in less than 2 months. He's going to be a big boy!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet face. Maybe redundant but guard this strong growth so you won't run into problems later on. He should be on the skinny side; ribs and spine easy to feel.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Sweet face. Maybe redundant but guard this strong growth so you won't run into problems later on. He should be on the skinny side; ribs and spine easy to feel.


The vet actually told me that he was too skinny, but I can feel his ribs and spine pretty easy, and he's active and very healthy. He weighs about 35 pounds now. He puts on about 3-6 pounds a week on average as of the past month or so. He is on a raw food diet which seem to be doing wonders for him instead of the kibble.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ronin is a cutie. Love the ears . He is going to a a handsome grown up! Enjoy this time it goes so fast.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ronin2016 said:


> The vet actually told me that he was too skinny, but I can feel his ribs and spine pretty easy, and he's active and very healthy. He weighs about 35 pounds now. He puts on about 3-6 pounds a week on average as of the past month or so. He is on a raw food diet which seem to be doing wonders for him instead of the kibble.


That sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

He loves to brush his teeth.  And he's actually quite long for his age as well. He's laying on my Queen sized bed, and he's already a little over half of it long if he's laying down. And his ears are still standing!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Updated Picture*









Here is an updated picture. He is 18 weeks old, about 40 pounds and teething like crazy! Finally starting to have some adult teeth come in, but in the meantime, he's back to his shark ways.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey handsome! Good to see you!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I wanted to put up some new pictures.  My boy is now 6 months old. And he's getting more handsome every day in my opinion. 








































He is currently about 60 pounds, eating raw food, and is attending obedience classes starting this week. Can't believe he is 6 months old already!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I took this last night. Current weight is 63 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## kaylab123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ronin2016 said:


> View attachment 354570
> 
> 
> I'll be 4 months old this coming Saturday! Halfway done my puppy classes, but I like to lay with mom on her bed in the morning!


Those ears are absolutely MAGNIFICENT! I love seeing GSDs go through their ear growth spurts. :laugh2:


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

2 new pictures for you. He is about 65 pounds now, and his ears are still going strong! They haven't fallen in months. It's great!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

[/ATTACH]

7 months old and about 75 pounds now.  He's growing up so fast.


----------

